# Damas 1970's Direct Read Nos



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just managed to secure some of these, they look nice. More details when they arrive.

Bet the 70's dealers will want them.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

They do look nice, but direct-read never quite hits the spot for me.


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I like them and would have grabbed one as soon as offered when I was into the 70's style watches a few years ago.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Love the "dial" design, but not sure I could live with the bracelet. It doesn't look too flexible for those of us with skinny wrists.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

......Hmmmm Roy you temptress how much be those beauties ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't know the price yet, I'll let you know when they arrive.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...just thought Damas ....... sounds a bit like dum ass...oops sorry


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If ARSA can sell watches then I'm sure Damas could.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

They look very nice, should go well with my Startac image.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Stan









I think for a true Startac image,one should wear a Bi-metal Datejust and shoulder pads


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

They do look nice....







Much better than most jump hour watches....

Will this be before or after Xmas, Roy?

Any idea what movement is in these?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I do not know yet Paul, sorry.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Seen this on one watch site...............look at the price!!!! That's a lot for what looks like a weight scales























Damas Jump Hour - Deep Red

Â£290.00 BACK IN STOCK

Have a good look at this eye-popping direct time watch. Gorgeous deep red dial with ultra-clear white on black numerals and sweeping seconds dial. Top quality automatic movement, fabulous punched steel strap scuplted into the beautifully shaped steel case. New old stock, with a few very minor handling marks, but never worn condition. I had one of these in recently and it was gone from the site instantly, so I've searched the globe for another one and here it is. One only available in this colour, so get in quick.

35mm (excluding crown) x 38mm x 11mm


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mine will be about half this price.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just arrived,









No time to sort through them but there looks to be five or six different colours.

Several 70's dealers are already contacting me about these, I think I will only allow one per customer to stop dealers getting them.

All steel cases,







25 Jewel AS Swiss automatic wind.









I'll get them on the site next week with more details , no time now.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

One of the nicer direct read's I have seen









What is the movement Roy? Cal. 1903?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I really really like them.......But ive just spent my xmas watch money on an Orange Monster









Bollox........









Shows what happens when you go away for a week in the fast moving world of RLT.......


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is an AS 2066.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

You will still love that orange monster Il bet money on it !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your right Rod...But like a child with toys....I WANT BOTH. (stamp feet for effect)


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Orange Monsters will still be available long after these are all gone.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for that Roy....You


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

What sort of adjustment does the bracelet have Roy and what wrist sizes will it accomodate please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is a bangle really that opens and fastens in different places. I'll measure one later.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

New pic.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Can I have that big one in the middle and a smaller one for the wife?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> Can I have that big one in the middle and a smaller one for the wife?


Is your wife used to small ones Alex ?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Just saw this on the site Griff's pic came from. Rather like Fred's "Woody" isn't it? Only in the 70s eh?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Si, not seen one like that before. makes you wonder how many case styles there were, here's another rare bird.


----------



## abraxas (Oct 21, 2003)

Fred said:


> makes you wonder how many case styles there were,


It does indeed.

I love the new Accutron you got for Xmas. It looks very military.







Perhaps this year I might get an Astronaut ... I always wanted one on a black Nato strap.

john


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Look what the Postman (sorry, Postperson) brought me today; I just love the constant second wheel...very mesmerising. Bangle is strangley confortable once you've bent it to the shape of your wrist:



















Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks great Paul, nice pics.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I hope it doesn't contain an electronic tag to tell RLT when you are straying into other watch shops and give you an electric shock!!!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy will never get rich







this one is upto Â£137 with a few days to go









look here

MIKE.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

...poor ole... Roy shall we have a whip round...









I love those dumass jump hours...bit skint at the mo after christmas..

who wants to buy me one?..oh and a 69 {the RLT} not the R ude L ove T ango


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

He doesn't have to worry yet









In the last few minutes, the snipers will push it way above the current figure ... you wait and see









Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'll lay odds it came from Roy? Seem to recognise the sellers id.

Rude Love Tango!







Very good Rod. What other names can we come up with for RLT?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Rude Love Tango!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 .....er.... R od L ikes T ights...? eh hem less of my private life I think...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

There are plenty of Roy Likes,I could come up,but I value my moderating status























Talking of Roy,where are you?taken the day off again,that's twice I know of in 12 months
















Ort there is a big update due and he has locked himself away


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just hiding, for no other reason than I can.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I knew I could flush you out,I knew the old jungle training(watching to many Vietnam films)would pay off


----------

